# HGVC Parking free for owners at all resorts?



## rchan11 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,

I recently stayed at HGVC on the Strip in Vegas and they told me parking was free for owners.  Is parking free for HGVC owners at all their resorts?  Planning on booking Hawaii and also renting a vehicle.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 21, 2014)

No, not all.   Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) has charged for years, presently $27/night.    I don't know of another HGV which does, although I'd hazard the property(s) in NY likely do too.




rchan11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently stayed at HGVC on the Strip in Vegas and they told me parking was free for owners.  Is parking free for HGVC owners at all their resorts?  Planning on booking Hawaii and also renting a vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## chriskre (Sep 21, 2014)

Eagles nest give you free parking on the first car and the second pays $12 a day.  :annoyed:


----------



## rchan11 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the responses everyone!  I've finding this forum is really useful and the members are very responsive and helpful.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Sep 22, 2014)

so just for clarification, does HGVC charge for parking on the Big Island?

Kingsland [Y/N]:
Kohala Suites  [Y/N]:
Bay Club [Y/N]:

Thanks!


----------



## feed the otter (Sep 22, 2014)

It really does vary significantly from one resort to the next.  Bottom line is it's best to just call to confirm parking availability for the particular location at which you're staying.

In the case of HHV, I'll say that actually affects our use of a rental car, which is to say we don't get one other than the one or two days we want to get out and run the island.  A very easy and reliable airport shuttle service for arrival and departure along with the Oahu public transit bus system (which we've found to be just as easy and reliable) is enough to keep us from paying the ridiculous HHV parking rates.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 22, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> so just for clarification, does HGVC charge for parking on the Big Island?
> 
> Kingsland [Y/N]:
> Kohala Suites  [Y/N]:
> ...



No fees for any of the Waikoloa properties.  There is fee for the Waikoloa Hilton hotel, so if you use the pool there is a parking charge, unless you walk or take the shuttle.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Sep 22, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> No fees for any of the Waikoloa properties.  There is fee for the Waikoloa Hilton hotel, so if you use the pool there is a parking charge, unless you walk or take the shuttle.


Has this changed recently?  I've stayed at KL a few times and have made several trips to Waikoloa Hilton.  I show my KL key to the bell desk and I've never had to pay for parking.

Also fyi, I didn't have to pay the valet parking fee at Sunrise Lodge.


----------



## presley (Sep 22, 2014)

MikeinSoCal said:


> Has this changed recently?  I've stayed at KL a few times and have made several trips to Waikoloa Hilton.  I show my KL key to the bell desk and I've never had to pay for parking.



I had the same experience with free parking at the hotel while staying at King's Land.  In my case, I had a tear paper from KL to give the parking desk in addition to my room key.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 22, 2014)

OK, I think I did not know or forgot about showing your key.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## aamista (Oct 24, 2014)

is the parking free at HGVC international drive? and las vegas strip?
Thanks


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Oct 24, 2014)

International Drive = Yes (no parking charge)


----------



## aamista (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeinSoCal said:


> International Drive = Yes (no parking charge)



is it for owners of HGVC? or owners of HGVC international drive? or any one who have reservation there?
thanks


----------



## Blues (Oct 24, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> No fees for any of the Waikoloa properties.  There is fee for the Waikoloa Hilton hotel, so if you use the pool there is a parking charge, unless you walk or take the shuttle.





MikeinSoCal said:


> Has this changed recently?  I've stayed at KL a few times and have made several trips to Waikoloa Hilton.  I show my KL key to the bell desk and I've never had to pay for parking.



Just got back from Kingsland.  It depends on where you stay in Waikoloa.  Both Kingsland and Kohala Suites include free access to the HWV pools, which also include free parking.  So indeed, you just show your KL key to the valet desk and get validated for parking.  Bay Club does not include either HWV pool access or free parking at HWV.  All the resorts have free parking at their respective resorts.  It's just the hotel parking that's not free for Bay Club guests.

-Bob


----------



## linsj (Oct 24, 2014)

aamista said:


> is it for owners of HGVC? or owners of HGVC international drive? or any one who have reservation there?
> thanks



Parking is free for everyone.


----------



## phil1ben (Oct 25, 2014)

There is a fee for parking at South Beach even for owners. There are other threads about this issue which has been discussed at length. As an owner at South Beach I am in favor of the parking fee. Our maintenance fees would increase substantially if free parking was provided given the cost of real estate and parking in South Beach.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 27, 2014)

phil1ben said:


> There is a fee for parking at South Beach even for owners. There are other threads about this issue which has been discussed at length. As an owner at South Beach I am in favor of the parking fee. Our maintenance fees would increase substantially if free parking was provided given the cost of real estate and parking in South Beach.



At So-Be, it's cheaper to park in a nearby public garage.
The daily fee is reasonable, and there are two in ~ 2-3 blocks.


----------

